# Question?



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

Is it considered bad form to post pics of ones entire collection? I had fun showing the pis of my Tatauje collection....... I'm fairly new here,but have been smoking for a long time and 6-7 years ago began having an interest in collecting /aging cigars.

I just don't want people to think I'm some kind of pompous ass for displaying my cigars, because I never bring up my collection unless someone ask. There is only a few BOTL in my local area who has seen my collection, and one of them has a walkin humi built into his house that is awesome. So I guess my point is this is not a contest, but a sharing of our collection because of our shared passion of the cigar.

So back to my original question? Is it desirable for one to display his entire collection? I value your input.

Thanks, Mark


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

The fact that you are asking the question here notes your intentions. There may be boards (i've been on a few) where there are "POMPOUS ASSES" who flaunt their stuff to say hey look at me, I'm so great. But here we appreciate and value the efforts and investments our Brother and Sisters have in their collections. I dont believe anyone would take offence in anything you have done or after this post, will do in the future. I'm pretty sure you made a few of us envious of your collection (me included and I have about 1100 sticks myself) but that is just because we all love the leaf. Post on Brother we love Cigar P0RN.


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> The fact that you are asking the question here notes your intentions. There may be boards (i've been on a few) where there are "POMPOUS ASSES" who flaunt their stuff to say hey look at me, I'm so great. But here we appreciate and value the efforts and investments our Brother and Sisters have in their collections. I dont believe anyone would take offence in anything you have done or after this post, will do in the future. I'm pretty sure you made a few of us envious of your collection (me included and I have about 1100 sticks myself) but that is just because we all love the leaf. Post on Brother we love Cigar P0RN.


Thank you very much for your thoughtful response. I appreciate you describing the intentions of the forum. That is the way I feel too. I really get a kick out of looking at other member's collections. What they like, what they are looking for, what they are laying back for aging, and the effort required to do that.

And I just love looking at cigars...hence the catalogs that come in the mail every few weeks....I check em out and read them cover to cover just to increase my knowledge and drool over the great photography of the sticks.

Well, thanks again bro. You have cleared this up for me. So.....as soon as I can get the camera from my daughter I will post some more pics.

And thanks to all of you who take the time to photograph your stash and share with me.

Mark


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

I agree with Ben. I love to see what other BOTL have in their Humi's I also like to see how the set them up......


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

There is a thread just for this, here...

http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/t1467-post-a-pic-of-your-humi-thread.html

Post away bro! Bring on the ****! :whoohoo:


----------



## LouZava (May 25, 2007)

Yes post on bro, I like the cigar **** pics! Great stuff!


----------



## Wingfan13-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

**** ! **** ! **** ! **** ! **** !


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Wingfan13 said:


> **** ! **** ! **** ! **** ! **** !


What he said :biggrin:


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Makes sense to me too. I enjoy seeing what others are doing too. It's just fun to share knowledge, ideas and seeing what others collect and smoke.


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah post on!! I love pr0n!!


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Go for it!! I love cigar ****...it's the only kind my wife will let me enjoy!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Mark like others have said before post away I agree I know what it takes to amass a collection of cigars hell I make people who dont even smoke cigars come upstairs to see mine all the time. and like Dozer said we have a thread for that too, so here its encouraged to show it off. Hell I could look at howlands collection all day


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

m69c44 said:


> I agree with Ben. I love to see what other BOTL have in their Humi's I also like to see how the set them up......


Me too .............



Lighthouse said:


> Makes sense to me too. I enjoy seeing what others are doing too. It's just fun to share knowledge, ideas and seeing what others collect and smoke.


Me too ............


Wingfan13 said:


> **** ! **** ! **** ! **** ! **** !


What they said .................. post away! :dribble: :dribble: :dribble:


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Wingfan13 said:


> **** ! **** ! **** ! **** ! **** !


what he said:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:
I lve ****.:whoohoo:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

give it to me NOW

fwap fwap fwap

:dribble:


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

You have to now - you piqued our interest.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

hey man bring it
i love looking at everyones collections
it gives me ideas about humis and pairings and what not
plus its fun to watch

anyways if it was a problem with jealousy or anything bad then don't worry
i think most of us would get together and string dozer up by his toes first:eeek::lol:


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Toasted Coastie said:


> give it to me NOW
> 
> fwap fwap fwap
> 
> :dribble:


GROSS! Bad mental image.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

stlcards said:


> GROSS! Bad mental image.


Very bad image!!:errrr:


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

dravensghost said:


> hey man bring it
> i love looking at everyones collections
> it gives me ideas about humis and pairings and what not
> plus its fun to watch
> ...


:huh::imconfused::sweat:
WOW! My collection doesnt even compare to some people here (like howland1998). And you want to string ME up? :brick:


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

DOZER said:


> :huh::imconfused::sweat:
> WOW! My collection doesnt even compare to some people here (like howland1998). And you want to string ME up? :brick:


yeah his is nice but you remind us daily:helloooo:
:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:
:roflmao:

Edit: oh wait my bad i totally meant to say bigfoot i think
sorry dozer
youre a pretty hard hitter too though


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

OK, you guys have made it very clear that this is just for fun and knowledge,so I will post some more pics when I get the chance (soon).

Thanks a bunch for sharing your thoughts on this, and of course the pics of your collections and scores.

I'll be here often!

Mark


----------



## threeten (Feb 17, 2008)

As a new smoker, I am still at the bundle buying stage, but I really appreciate looking at the collections of others.

The only thing I would say is that I like to see boxes and box designs as well as close ups of labels and bands. I particularly like the old school Cuban artwork like Bolivar and Romeo y Julieta.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

seegarfan said:


> OK, you guys have made it very clear that this is just for fun and knowledge,so I will post some more pics when I get the chance (soon).
> 
> Thanks a bunch for sharing your thoughts on this, and of course the pics of your collections and scores.
> 
> ...


 I posted my stuff in the Take a pic of your Humi thread take a look.
http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=219227&posted=1#post219227

#356


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Rocky Likey Cigar ****!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

If i had the tat collection you did, id show it off too! LOL


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> I posted my stuff in the Take a pic of your Humi thread take a look.
> http://www.cigarlive.com/forum/showthread.php?p=219227&posted=1#post219227
> 
> #356


Man, awesome collection of some great smokes!:dribble::dribble:

Thanks for posting that ****! I see you are a Pepin lover too! That cat can blend a cigar, can't he?

That is a very nice stash. Thanks for letting us have a look. BTW is your address correct in your profile?..............

Mark


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

stlcards said:


> GROSS! Bad mental image.


Dude, he said ****.....

I luv teh interwebs....


----------



## pauldesnoyers (May 4, 2007)

This guy a long time ago said: "Thou shalt not covet thy neighbour's wife"...he never said "Thou shalt not covet thy neighbour's cigar collection"...

POST AWAY BRO!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

dravensghost said:


> yeah his is nice but you remind us daily:helloooo:
> :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:
> :roflmao:
> 
> ...


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

I heart cigar pr0n!


----------



## ylo2na (Dec 11, 2007)

Great question and well-said! I, too, like you, feel the same way about my collection. Though great in numbers, that is not what it is about...it is the love of the LEAF for me and you have described your feelings very well about this. So, I encourage you to display them for all to see and admire.
Best,
Ylo2na


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

seegarfan said:


> Man, awesome collection of some great smokes!:dribble::dribble:
> 
> Thanks for posting that ****! I see you are a Pepin lover too! That cat can blend a cigar, can't he?
> 
> ...


Thanks, My first contest was to guess how many different type of cigars I had in it and at the time it was around 74 now thats over 100. With a total count of around 1000-1100 sticks. Besides enjoying a varity of smokes, I enjoy trading them and giving them to Botl's at the B&M I frequent (Shameless plug -Burning Leaf Plainfield ILL), I'll have an occasional contest, I enjoy those. Sometimes I'll add a bomb to a trade or split so be carefull when you split with me.

I've been studying the Texas arsonal on ammo and delivery techniques so cigar bombs may be in my future also.

I think Don Pepin Garcia and his son have cornered the market on "New Age Cuban Style Cigars" I have a good deal of his blends, Padilla, Pepins, El Centurian, but no Tat's or Cuabo's (just havent got to them yet I guess..) and I believe my addy is correct.
:huh_oh:
By the way we are of the same generation - I turned 50 in August.


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

seegarfan said:


> Man, awesome collection of some great smokes!:dribble::dribble:
> 
> Thanks for posting that ****! I see you are a Pepin lover too! That cat can blend a cigar, can't he?
> 
> ...


Thanks, My first contest was to guess how many different type of cigars I had in it and at the time it was around 74 now thats over 100. With a total count of around 1000-1100 sticks. Besides enjoying a varity of smokes, I enjoy trading them and giving them to Botl's at the B&M I frequent (Shameless plug -Burning Leaf Plainfield ILL), I'll have an occasional contest, I enjoy those. Sometimes I'll add a bomb to a trade or split so be carefull when you split with me.

I've been studying the Texas arsonal on ammo and delivery techniques so cigar bombs may be in my future also.

I think Don Pepin Garcia and his son have cornered the market on "New Age Cuban Style Cigars" I have a good deal of his blends, Padilla, Pepins, El Centurian, but no Tat's or Cuabo's (just havent got to them yet I guess..) and I believe my addy is correct.
:huh_oh:
By the way we are of the same generation - I turned 50 in August.


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Show the stash. I love looking at all the humidors and collections. One it gives me ideas for what humidor to get when I get home. Two it tells me who my potential best friends are. (just kidding)


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

i love to se the pics of all collections. give me some ideas, on setting up or purchasing my next order


----------



## seegarfan-cl (Sep 14, 2007)

GreySmoke said:


> Thanks, My first contest was to guess how many different type of cigars I had in it and at the time it was around 74 now thats over 100. With a total count of around 1000-1100 sticks. Besides enjoying a varity of smokes, I enjoy trading them and giving them to Botl's at the B&M I frequent (Shameless plug -Burning Leaf Plainfield ILL), I'll have an occasional contest, I enjoy those. Sometimes I'll add a bomb to a trade or split so be carefull when you split with me.
> 
> I've been studying the Texas arsonal on ammo and delivery techniques so cigar bombs may be in my future also.
> 
> ...


I usually do the samr thing on a trade or sell (add a small bomb to the contents...just seem like the perfect time to make the most out of the postage, doesn't it?)

And like you, I getting more interested in slinging artillery.....in fact I have a couple in mid flight that have not landed yet. That felt good to send some nice sticks to some unsuspecting brothers!

Maybe, you would like to do a trade for some tats at some point...just let me know. I know you will love them. I like to set guys up that have not tried my favorite sticks before

Mark


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

when I first saw your post with all of those Tats, I got cigar envy. you made me feel inferior in a tobacco way. so here I am all depressed and sad 

Hey you know what would make me feel beter? some Tats.......lol

IF YOU GOT IT FLAUNT IT


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol: Man -you guys are all show offs and pompous asses -not like moi who never shows off at all


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> Man -you guys are all show offs and pompous asses -not like moi who never shows off at all


Wow nice X:baffled:


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

GreySmoke said:


> Wow nice X:baffled:


Technical difficulties--


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Post 'em...I need soemthing to :dribble: over!


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

LkyLindy said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol: Man -you guys are all show offs and pompous asses -not like moi who never shows off at all


Man - I love the smell of cedar in the morning - it smells like victory....
oops wrong movie.....:lol:


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I think it would be nice to see that collection.

But you know that you have to send us samples for testing to make sure you are aging them correctly!:biggrin:


----------

